# I HATE wire fence repair



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Aww..Claymore! Naughty boy!! (the offer to send him my way is still open, lol!)

How'd the hotwire go? I'm hoping to use some hotwire this summer to put up a "portal fence area" so the horses can graze around our house. I hate seeing all that green grass wasted by just cutting it with a lawn mower. This way I can constantly move it so each area isn't over grazed.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

So far, so good! Not sure if anyone has been hit with it yet, the fact that they can see grass through the melted snow patches is enough of a novelty right now they aren't trying to lean through the fence. But when they do.....bzzzzzzzzt! Misty and Freyja have never been bad about it, but Claymore was terrible, I have one side of my pasture along the highway and he'd get his darn giraffe neck stretched through there and practically be leaning in the road. Scared me to death. Finn's picked it up from watching Claymore, though not at bad. I keep waiting to see them come tearing around this side of the house after getting buzzed, but it hasn't happened yet. 

That's a really good idea with the portable fence! I know I soent many a lazy day last summer laying down in the shade with a leadrope in my hand letting the guys mow my lawn!

Next fencing project - within a week or two I should finally have my arena! yay!


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

LOL I just put up electric fencing for my dog. Leo has the bad habit of jumping the privacy fence. I have to run a couple more strands though. He scaled it Sat before last, and I ended up having to wait until Monday to spring him from "doggy jail".

But hey...The Grass Is ALWAYS Greener on the Other Side!!!


----------



## rum4 (Feb 28, 2010)

IndyHorse what brand of electric did you put up? I use electobraid and have not had any issues in 3 years


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

rum4 it's just regular 12 gauge wire - my entire fence is made of 5 strands of 12 gauge wire, unfortunately. I just had 2 of the strands (3rd and 5th) re-ran and electrified with a solar charger.


----------

